# Stage 1 remap...likely figures?



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

A little while ago when inquiring into a stage 1 REVO remap a company told me for a 2011 2.0TSFI (211ps) I could expect around 275/280 bhp. With a CAI kit is this likely or pie in the sky?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I got 275bhp on my 59 plate 2.0 tfsi at the rolling road last month with a REVO remap. (200BHP stock)

Stage 2, as have panel filter & full miltek exhaust with sports cat.

Have you checked on their remap for your model? http://www.revotechnik.com/


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent

Thanks for the link


----------



## Ivandobskey (Apr 27, 2014)

Does a remap put more stress on components like the turbo? I have always fancied getting my tfsi remapped but a little worried the potential for a large bill arriving faster.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ivandobskey said:


> Does a remap put more stress on components like the turbo? I have always fancied getting my tfsi remapped but a little worried the potential for a large bill arriving faster.


More power equals more stress on the engine, sympathetic ownership can make a difference though..I.e more regular oil changes and servicing, only use good quality high octane fuel where possible, no driving like you've stolen it until engine is fully warm.
Have the remap done by a reputable and or recommended installer who will fine tune the remap to your particular engine.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

thing is dynos can read high or low so its the change in figures that counts. a 200bhp (claimed ) tfsi may well read 275 bhp on a dyno with a map but I am not sure it have gained 75bhp from a stage 2 map and exhaust. its probably the case that the cars put out more than claimed to begin with, especially when using super unleaded. Typically a stage 1 map would yield up to an extra 40bhp

I had my last TFSI (200ps version ) mapped by superchips. think it was knocking out around 235bhp up from the standard 210ish ( claimed 200bhp)

My latest valvelift tfsi I am getting mapped by shark next week. Think the 211 engine puts out 220-230bhp as stock so may get 250-260ish from that.

But the power figures are largely irrelevant. Torque is whats important, and a 200tfsi will go from 280 to 350 Nm. A 211 will typically go from 350 to 420ish. The 211 is a far torquier engine thanks to the valvelift technology


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the above, most interesting.

Just got to decide who's best to go with as at the moment I'm split between REVO at TTshop or go for AMDs In Thurrock....or Zensport in Braintree, but don't really know much about them.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

just to add to the above, yes rolling roads do vary.

I first had a Quantum (cheap) remap which claimed 40BHP rise on my 200BHP (audi stated) engine, RR said 239

I then changed to REVO (double the cheap price) on a different RR, gave 275. I always use super unleaded.

Yes, torque figures can be important too, as this is kind of how the map delivers the power, sorry I cant remeber new torque figures.

Certainly any half competent "tuner" can install generic remaps, of which REVO is included. Personally I dont rate TT shop in their customer experience.


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you happy with the REVO map. As you say more expensive than most but is it worth it?

As for the TTshop, used them once to have some work done on my Mk1 and found them friendly and knowledgeable, but that was a few years ago. Quick to answer recent emails I have found tho.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldnt discount Shark- they have an excellent reputation on the Skoda forums. Years ago they did a DPF removal and remap on my VRS and they were the only people in the country at the time who could do it properly

They have 25% off until end august so a £499 remap is down to £375
I am getting an STS hand held unit so i can put the car back to standard for servicing and warranty work


----------

